# one of those lucky sentra's



## chadtrancer (Jul 12, 2003)

my stock 93 b13 ga16 jes killed my friend's 90 240 (with bolt on's) by like 2 and a half cars (1/4 mile). yes and this 240 is killing integras and civics. it's pretty funny after the race but im super interested in that sr20 tb swap. whats an estimated gain in power and does it really jes bolt on? im dying to hear more amazing stories of ne one who's been kickin ass like that too. lol...


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

well if you car is stock, the tb swap won't do anything really. now if you have cams in your car then the tb will prolly react a lot better and give you some good throttle response....


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

Maybe it's not your car - your friend just can't drive


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

I have to agree on that one. My friend killed me, I mean he was gone with his 240. I had (Header, cat back, intake and the mod on the Throttle body) he only had an intak and cat back and he wasted me so bad.

MAx


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

chadtrancer, do some research, there have been a few threads on this... but you have to get a 95ser tb and it should bolt right on


----------



## chadtrancer (Jul 12, 2003)

it cant be that he can't drive because he's had his fare share of integra and civic kills. it's funny too cuz my dad has a b13 too with a hotshot cai, pc header, wires, muffler and some other neat little gadgets and i wasted him by 2 cars as well. i can't wait till my parts start rollin in. i live in guam somewhere in the pacific where there are no smog regulations. it's an island of backyard tricks.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

WTF? you lucky mofo, i almost whipped out the bs flag but.......


----------



## TooSlo (Jun 26, 2003)

There's always the problem that in a single race, sometimes the other driver will miss a shift, launch and bog, or any number of things. Maybe he's just messing with you and bolstering your ego, only to be stomped on by some Honda that you think you're faster than.

Unfortunately there's only two possibilities from this story.

1. The guy let you win.
2. The guy had a bad launch.


----------



## TRUSE-R (Nov 6, 2002)

Who's helping you out on GUAM?


----------

